# CruzeTDI Beats Golf TDI



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I thought this would be an interesting read to post here :


http://www.auto123.com/en/news/vw-vs-chevy-the-diesel-comparison-drive/15776/


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

LOL. 14vs13. Cruze has DEF system, neither of the volkswagens do do. 

Try this again with the new 2015 Golf TDI....will smack the Cruze TD around. People are averaging 50mpg on brand new engines with the 2015 Golf TDI's.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

New 2015 vw tdi uses def as well.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Dvan5693 said:


> LOL. 14vs13. Cruze has DEF system, neither of the volkswagens do do.
> 
> Try this again with the new 2015 Golf TDI....will smack the Cruze TD around. People are averaging 50mpg on brand new engines with the 2015 Golf TDI's.


I wonder if VW would have made the improvements if Chevy hadn't released the CTD.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Repost:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...ussion/18042-comaparo-cruze-d-v-golf-tdi.html


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't believe that adding the DEF was done as an improvement, it has to do with meeting current emission requirements. I believe you will see similar issues with VW also as these systems are brand new and obviously have some early problems to iron out. Anyone know where the VW diesel engine is made?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I just read the "Repost" and saw what I had written when my Cruze was 1 year old and now at 2years and 3 months nothing has changed, still not a single issue. I don't care what other makes say I am a happy Cruze driver and that is all that matters.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

warloc said:


> I don't believe that adding the DEF was done as an improvement, it has to do with meeting current emission requirements. I believe you will see similar issues with VW also as these systems are brand new and obviously have some early problems to iron out. Anyone know where the VW diesel engine is made?


Silao, Mexico...


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Aussie said:


> I just read the "Repost" and saw what I had written when my Cruze was 1 year old and now at 2years and 3 months nothing has changed, still not a single issue. I don't care what other makes say I am a happy Cruze driver and that is all that matters.


And that is all that really matters! 

To many happy trouble free miles ahead. ccasion14:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> I wonder if VW would have made the improvements if Chevy hadn't released the CTD.


Vw has recently done mid-cycle refreshes with pretty much their whole car lineup. New powertrains that weren't antiqued crap were tops on their list. The Jetta got some desperately needed interior updates, and the new Golf looks extremely nice. 

The TDI engine, arguably their strongest competitor before the new midrange 1.8T despite the HPFP problems, gets some well-needed updates as well. 

Reliability though...remains to be seen. Hasn't historically been a strong point. I laughed when I saw an Audi AllRoad (historically one of the LEAST reliable cars on the road today) and Passat on CR's "most reliable list" this year.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

obermd said:


> I wonder if VW would have made the improvements if Chevy hadn't released the CTD.


They already had it on the newer Passat TDI, so I believe it was in the works. 



warloc said:


> I don't believe that adding the DEF was done as an improvement, it has to do with meeting current emission requirements. I believe you will see similar issues with VW also as these systems are brand new and obviously have some early problems to iron out. Anyone know where the VW diesel engine is made?


DEF is a large part of it. It allows them to run the vehicle much leaner and make more power, which translates to MPG. Just look at the 2012, 13, 14 passat TDI numbers. People with the manual are getting 50+ and it's not a small car. There is improvements in the engine as well though. Newer golf is also lighter as well. 

If I was going Diesel, it would be a 2015 Golf TDI all day, wouldn't even consider a Cruze TD lol.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I am on day 3 with my new Cruze TDI ... woo hoo....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

GotDiesel? said:


> I am on day 3 with my new Cruze TDI ... woo hoo....


May the odds be ever in your favor...


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Sooo, which one can tow more? :1poke:


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Diesel Dan said:


> Sooo, which one can tow more? :1poke:


The Holden Cruze manual says the diesel can tow 750kg if the trailer has no brakes and 1200kg if the trailer has brakes. I have no idea what the VW can tow.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

2015 golf tdi


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

GotDiesel? said:


> I am on day 3 with my new Cruze TDI ... woo hoo....


You came back to the right side huh?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Indeed I have and did .


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Aussie said:


> The Holden Cruze manual says the diesel can tow 750kg if the trailer has no brakes and 1200kg if the trailer has brakes. I have no idea what the VW can tow.


Has anyone seen the 2015 owners manual for the US Cruze Diesel to see if GM changed their "no towing" policy for the Cruze TD?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a contact over on the TDI forums that keeps me up to date on their issues. As of the 2014 model, they are still having hpfp issues.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Indeed I have and did .


So far so good?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

GotDiesel? said:


> Indeed I have and did .


Just curious. You switch back to the golf because you liked the vw. What made you come back to us? I'm honestly curious, normally when someone buys a new car and then switches back to a brand they used to use its because the other brand was "better" but now you've come back. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

The cruze was the better deal as far as purchase and it was a 300 mile drive to go get the left over VW I found built the way I wanted . Did the drive and the car had issues from sitting for so long out side . Needed a new set of tires , oil change and new fuel filter. Dealer would not address any of the issues or work with me on the price. The 2014 cruze was 20 miles away from me and had every option I wanted on the car with out looking for it as well as the nav I didn't want but since the car was right on the dealers lot and could make a better deal on it vs looking for a cruze 350 miles away that would be driven to me not trailered even though I ask them to do so . Also the cruze on the lot had only 23 miles on it so it was a no brainier to me . So far I am happy with it , again not as refined as the VW but I can deal with it . The real issue is like most on here are the Stealership I mean dealerships .


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Well either way it's good to see you back with us rather than with vw 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

GotDiesel? said:


> The cruze was the better deal as far as purchase and it was a 300 mile drive to go get the left over VW I found built the way I wanted . Did the drive and the car had issues from sitting for so long out side . Needed a new set of tires , oil change and new fuel filter. Dealer would not address any of the issues or work with me on the price. The 2014 cruze was 20 miles away from me and had every option I wanted on the car with out looking for it as well as the nav I didn't want but since the car was right on the dealers lot and could make a better deal on it vs looking for a cruze 350 miles away that would be driven to me not trailered even though I ask them to do so . Also the cruze on the lot had only 23 miles on it so it was a no brainier to me . So far I am happy with it , again not as refined as the VW but I can deal with it . The real issue is like most on here are the Stealership I mean dealerships .


From what I've noticed usually VW dealers aren't too pressed to move vehicles, so it's hard to haggle on prices or get them to do 'extra' stuff since they usually don't have an issue selling them. I know currently the 2015 golf tdi is in high demand.....my car recently got totaled and just checked to see, the closest 2015 golf tdi manual trans was 300+ miles away lol.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Vw = hitlers revenge


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## SunnyinHollister (Mar 17, 2011)

The only good thing I have to say about my last VW TDI was it looked good on the back of the tow truck. i will not let another VW product darken my driveway again. Buying a new VW is like buying a car with no warranty. Good luck getting service out of ANY of the VW dealers.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Dvan5693 said:


> my car recently got totaled


Might want to recheck the date in your signature there Dillon...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Might want to recheck the date in your signature there Dillon...


Go easy on him he may be concussed?


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> Might want to recheck the date in your signature there Dillon...


Ahh thank you sir lol.



Aussie said:


> Go easy on him he may be concussed?


Yeah I've actually had quite the concussion from my accident, dealing with memory loss right now isn't fun.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> and Passat on CR's "most reliable list" this year.


Thats impressive, I don't think I've seen a passat that wasn't broken. I wish that was just some prejudiced sarcasm but I literally have never seen a passat with my own eyes that didn't have major mechanical issues....


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Money_Man....The weird thing on this car as it does have a better shift logic over my other cruze I had ... meaning I like this shift pattern better .


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I have to agree with Tracepk .I love the VW brand and German technology...BUT.... with VW any thing and I do mean any thing that's built in Mexico has all sorts of issues and been a proven fact no matter what any one says... one of the better VW 08-09 VW rabbit with the 2.5 gas 5 cycl. with the cold weather package and 5 speed was bang for the buck and one of the best (German) built car to have and one of the hardest to find use ... reason it's hard to find! people that know keep them . Go on youtube and see what little bunny foo foo sounds with a catback system.. You will get my point very well...


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> From what I've noticed usually VW dealers aren't too pressed to move vehicles, so it's hard to haggle on prices or get them to do 'extra' stuff since they usually don't have an issue selling them. I know currently the 2015 golf tdi is in high demand.....my car recently got totaled and just checked to see, the closed 2015 golf tdi manual trans was 300+ miles away lol.


See I told you and the new 2015 Golf is being built in Mexico ( Oh Boy) and has the Urea system like the cruze .. I will not and I say again not touch any thing that's built in Mexico , you're just asking for problems... and yes all TDI's Golf's are right now if you want them loaded , hard to find and yes price is another thing as well .. I have a contact at VW for pure pricing on a VW and he is on the TDI site and its a very good deal on any TDI but you will pay for the shipping of the car so keep that in mind as well .


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

GotDiesel? said:


> See I told you and the new 2015 Golf is being built in Mexico ( Oh Boy) and has the Urea system like the cruze .. I will not and I say again not touch any thing that's built in Mexico , you're just asking for problems... and yes all TDI's Golf's are right now if you want them loaded , hard to find and yes price is another thing as well .. I have a contact at VW for pure pricing on a VW and he is on the TDI site and its a very good deal on any TDI but you will pay for the shipping of the car so keep that in mind as well .


I don't really see any issues with being built in Mexico, they're cutting costs and assembling more vehicles on the same platform by building in Mexico. They slashed a few thousand off the Golf TDI's because of this, made them lighter and improved power. They get phenomenal mpg. I'm pretty sure a fair amount of American vehicles have/are being produced in Mexico. 

That's pretty awesome that you have a contact to get better pricing! I have GM employee discount which is nice, If I had that for VW, I prolly would of been more comfortable with the payment and bought one.


----------

